# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  Guess the ethnicity of these women

## Angela

Younger:




And this one:

----------


## Angela

> Younger:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this one:


Are they from the same place or not?

----------


## Carlos

They are very similar, the skull, the lips, the nose, the eyes however are not from the same place in my opinion. but maybe they follow a common matriarchal ancestral line or something like that.

1. could be Portuguese or Albanian. 
2. As well as French; although I don't think so completely, maybe Irish British Isles . 
3. More like Bulgaria or that area more or less.

----------


## Mordred

Are all three different women? 

Sent from my SM-T865 using Tapatalk

----------


## Duarte

Seems French in the second pic and Portuguese like in the other two pics.

----------


## Angela

The first two pictures are the same woman, she's just younger in the first picture. So there are two women.

----------


## Carlos

He looks older in the first picture than in the second one.

That natural and spontaneous joy is very familiar to me. It can remind me of Spanish, French, Irish, even Swedish or Norwegian 

Change of opinion are from the same place but from different cantons.

Well, after much thought I'm going to stay with Switzerland for both.


_I give my word of honor that I have not looked at Google images._

----------


## Duarte

> Younger:


This last photo is very reminiscent of the countenance of the great Portuguese singer Amália Rodrigues.

----------


## Mordred

Honestly it could be so many countries...

1. Poland, Czech, German. 
2. France, Switzerland, Italy.



Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk

----------


## Ailchu

hard to place the first one. my guess would be somewhere in central europe or maybe french. for the second one i would say danish.

----------


## adrianuslucas

1-2. German Bayer
3. Spain

----------


## Angela

The women are two of the finest opera singers of the 20th century.

1-2 Renata Tebaldi-Italian from Emilia. 

3 Joan Sutherland-Australian of full Scottish ancestry.

I was reminded of Tebaldi because a Pramzan dialect song appeared on my feed performed by the Chorale Renata Tebaldi of Parma. I posted it in the music thread.

They do have similarities. 

For one thing, they both have large skulls and broad faces. My friend is a singing coach, and according to her, that's a perfect shape for singers; something about chambers for resonance.

Tebaldi playing Butterfly




Joan Sutherland

----------


## Reccared I

Poland, Czech, German.

----------


## Mordred

Well done Angela and thanks for the info. Merry Xmas.

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk

----------

